# Arrow Choice Questions



## rezzen6.5killer (Jan 25, 2010)

*arrows*

ok a good starting point for a hunting arrow is5grainsper pound at60 pounds you want a 250 grain minimum weight includeing your broad head or field point. i would recomend an arrow weighing about 200 grains and a hundred grain feild point broadhead combo. giving you a 300 grain bone busting meat missle. As far as your whiker biscuit any most any vane will shoot fine blaver vanes or any wide cut 2 in vane work verry well. the also stabalize the flight of your broad head. you can go into weigh more detail on arrow selection. but my advice is to start here and you will learn as you go good luck and happy hunting


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*here...*

3 types for c-bows alum. [will bend] carb. will not. but can [shatter] alum,carb, wraped [ can bend .] learn F.O.C.and how it affect arrow flight....i can help. kinitic energy. is what sinks them in ...leave me a note. ill help . im slow on . comp. but archery secound to none....


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Just so you know this Like Mike said "LEARN Front Of Center" you NEVER want the tail end of the arrow to wiegh more than the tip It will flip in flight or at least the flight would be very unaccurate 
I can not imagine how one would accomplish this anyway but just wanted to clarify


----------

